# ALPINE 7294S cassette BNIB



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Saw this on ebay

Alpine 7294s FM Cassette Receiver Car Stereo | eBay

Im thinking of bidding on it. 
Anyone have any experience with this unit ?
How does it compare to a 7288 ?

thanks


----------

